# How do you cope with extreme introversion?



## atc1991

I'm not referring to being shy either. I mean introversion. If you don't know or understand what that means, Google it. 

I am a college student, and I'm extremely introverted. I go to school full time, so needless to say I'm around people every second of every day. My family gets up at 6am, and they go to bed at 11pm so even when I'm not at school I don't get an ounce of peace. I can't study around people. I can't think around people. If I don't get one or two days of complete isolation I literally cannot function. 

My family decided to go out tonight, and of course my stupid little brother decides he wants to stay home. This completely ruined my first opportunity to get some quiet in a very very long time. Now I'm angry. I spoke to my family about my introversion and no one listens.

You know what happens when no one listens? People snap. I'm so freaking angry I can't see straight. How the hell do I deal with being introverted when no one ever listens to me?


----------



## Dylan2

In my opinion, you might have social anxiety disorder and little or no introversion. I would say that I'm slightly extroverted and yet I can't study in my university's library and I find it more difficult to concentrate when I'm in social situations. Although I'm not an expert on introversion, I'm not so sure that an introvert would show the same relatively extreme reactions that you're describing. Maybe you can get free treatment from therapists or clinical psychologists at your college/university.


----------



## james251

A lot of people have the wrong idea about introversion and confuse it with shyness. However Nothing wrong with introversion. Its not a disorder.Seeking friends that are introverted as well might help?


----------



## thekp

close your door?


----------



## fire mage64

atc1991 said:


> I can't study around people. I can't think around people. If I don't get one or two days of complete isolation I literally cannot function.


Is it because they are making too much noise? Or is it the sa that causes you to seek isolation? What do other people do that makes you want to separate yourself from them?


----------



## atc1991

fire mage64 said:


> Is it because they are making too much noise? Or is it the sa that causes you to seek isolation? What do other people do that makes you want to separate yourself from them?


Literally everything. Just being around people genuinely bugs me if it's for too long.

That's why I get so mad at my family. I do close my door. I do try to tell them I'd like some peace. They don't listen, and it pisses me off. I'm 21. I want some privacy. I understand I live under their roof so it's their rules. Fine. But coming in my room constantly without knocking pisses me off. I get up at 6am every morning for class, and they're up. I try to stay up at night to get homework done, but of course they stay up late so I never do it. Then I have to wake up even earlier to get **** done because the people in this house don't know how to talk without being loud and obnoxious.

The same goes for people at school. They're loud. They're irritating. I generally want to be left alone but for some reason people don't get it. My damn phone rings off of the hook because people always feel the need to ask me for stuff and I can't just go in my room because it isn't respected as a boundary.

I generally can't stand people. Their presence is enough to piss me off sometimes.


----------



## fire mage64

atc1991 said:


> I generally can't stand people. *Their presence is enough to piss me off sometimes.*


So if everyone you were around was silent more often, knocked before entering your room, and called when you weren't busy, would you not be angry around people? Or would that not be enough?


----------



## atc1991

It depends on who it was, I suppose. I'd certainly be happier, but ultimately I would still want to be completely alone, at least sometimes. 

I probably come across as a complete jerk in this thread, but my experiences with other people has been nothing but poor so far.


----------



## minnie52

*Resisting other's expectations...*



atc1991 said:


> It depends on who it was, I suppose. I'd certainly be happier, but ultimately I would still want to be completely alone, at least sometimes.
> 
> I probably come across as a complete jerk in this thread, but my experiences with other people has been nothing but poor so far.


:ditto I have always needed time to myself and felt particularly angry with my family for not respecting my peace and my space. They, too, were loud and obnoxious which just grates on my nerves. What bothered me most is that the people around me were judgemental of my not wanting their company and enjoying my own. I have a son who is totally like me and we certainly respect each other's privacy and solitude. We do not live together now but when he was at home we enjoyed each other's presence quietly and without distraction or expectation. I think the world really needs to accept people for the way they are and respect that without judgement. The more my family and/or friends whined to me asking "why don't you ever come over?" or "When are you going to call me?" I just backed further away. To this day, and I am 52 years old, I cannot stand to be around loud, obnoxious people and I don't have to be and so I do not put myself in those situations - family or not.

Stand your ground and keep standing up for your right to have peace and respect for your privacy.


----------

